# Drainage through concrete driveway



## Roy1953 (Aug 30, 2009)

I just added a stamped concrete driveway. Two issues, but related.

(1) I may have covered too many roots of a nearby tree. (I know, I should have thought of that sooner.) Is it possible to drill holes in the concrete to allow for some drainage? If so, are any special 'things' to know about? Are there any tubes that I can/should insert to maintain strength? Am I heading in the wrong direction?

(2) There are areas where the stamp is so (relatively) deep (but still only about 1/2 inch) that water pools. Even the hot sun doesn't evaporate the water, and if there is no sun, well it just sits to the next day. Same question, but this one aimed at providing an escape route for the pooling water. Can I drill into the concrete?

Roy


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Roy1953 said:


> I just added a stamped concrete driveway. Two issues, but related.
> 
> (1) I may have covered too many roots of a nearby tree. (I know, I should have thought of that sooner.) Is it possible to drill holes in the concrete to allow for some drainage? If so, are any special 'things' to know about? Are there any tubes that I can/should insert to maintain strength? Am I heading in the wrong direction?
> 
> ...


Drill a hole?

If you live in an area that has a cold winter, that spot could be an issue b/c it will freeze.


----------



## Stillwerkin (Nov 24, 2008)

Mabye you could cut in some extra relief lines with a concrete saw, going from shallow to deep?


----------

